# dreamweaver cs4 button help



## devoria (May 25, 2009)

i;m designig my first website using dreamveaver cs4
i've created a buttuon but i want to add an hidden link in it, in order that wehn someone click on it he will be directly refered to another site or page, so pleae tell me how to add hidden link 
please its urgent

in clear i mean a go button which send you through other site
or enter button mostly found in adult site which give you access to adult page


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

For a button:

```
<input type="button" onclick="window.location='http://www.domain.com/folder/file.extension'" value="Go" />
```
For a text link:

```
<a href="http://www.domain.com/folder/file.extension" />Enter</a>
```
For an image:

```
<a href="http://www.domain.com/folder/file.extension"><img src="http://www.domain.com/folder/file.extension" /></a>
```


----------



## devoria (May 25, 2009)

thanks you
so should i replace some thing in those link ?


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Yes. The URL of whatever you're trying to get to should be inside the href attribute. The URL of your image should be inside the src attribute--if you use an image.


----------



## devoria (May 25, 2009)

thankig you too much


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Lol, anytime. It's a simple thing to do honestly. Dreamweaver probably has a button do it automatically, but I like hard coding.


----------

